# mozilla firefox download for Windows ME



## shamch (Dec 1, 2005)

Hello, can I get Mozilla Firefox downloaded on my Windows Me computer or is it only for vista or windows 2000?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Firefox 2 works well on Win9x systems:
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html

Zee


----------



## shamch (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you Blue Zee, always helpful.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

You're welcome.:up:


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Depending on hardware, Firefox 1.5.0.12 was the last release of Firefox 1 and runs very well on old hardware. It's also the last release that will run on Windows 95.

Firefox FTP/archive at www.mozilla.org: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/


----------

